# Unique baby name and handling negative reactions



## MrsStutler

We have picked the name Roxas Reid, which up until we announced the name I was completely in love with. Yes, it is a name from a video game which my hubby and I both love, but I like the unique-ness of it. I've had pretty much nothing but negative reactions from people when I tell them. I had told my boss our boy & girl names and when I called her to tell her it was a boy yesterday she said "Kenny still isn't stuck on that awful name is he?" and then I told her it was Roxas and she said "oh, well you know everybody is going to call him Rocky? I guess no one else will have that name at least."

I've gotten a lot of reactions like this, and I particularly hate the nickname Rocky since I had a dog named that. I've also had people tell me it sounds too feminine, which I don't really think so. 

How do you handle the negative reactions to the name you have pain stakenly picked out for your baby? I'm really starting to question whether or not to name him that.


----------



## moomin_troll

my eldest is called zane and i get some people who love it but lots of "oh" comments and "thats strange" i even had one adult try to make fun of his name....shes lucky zane was there because i would of gave her a smack.

i no just ignore it and say well we cant all be called jack can we or i just look at them blankly.

ignore the comments as they dont mean anything


----------



## Nicoleoleole

It's your baby and your name for the baby. I wouldn't mind what others thought (unless you named your child Drew Peacock - https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article95505.ece - lol!). 

That's why we didn't tell anyone our names for the baby until she was born. We did let our parents know, but MIL wanted to change the spelling. We ignored her. :lol:


----------



## Shaunagh

Is Reid LO's middle name? I hope so.
I love Roxas Reid, its unique, i had no idea it was off any video game (but then again, i dont play any..) Dont let people put you off it! I know i personally definitely dont want my child to go to school and have 2 other kids in the same class with the same name. :nope: Your child will embrace his name, and when he's here, chances are after a couple of days, everyone will be saying, "I cant imagine him being named anything else.."
:flow:


----------



## c.m.c

dont tell ANYONE the name u have picked.... it will do your head in.

when Roxas arrives and you announce his name- nobody will dare slag it off becasue the name belongs to a person. when your pregnant people are so insensitive and dont realise that your have named this little person before you have met him and they think its ok to slag names because that little person hasnt been born!

for my next i love pippa and finn and i know my family will hate them names so i wont tell anyone- just me and DH


----------



## Kerjack

I like it!! It's unique and different, there def won't be any other kid with that name. I say just keep quiet about the name until he's born, name him that and then everyone can just deal with it. It's your baby, don't let them make you bad about a name you love.


----------



## mandraki

I have banned friends and family from discussing baby names around me. I had Skylah picked for a girl but my sister in law innocently made some negative comments about the name Sky and it has really put me off. I have tried not to let it effect my decision but it's hard. I am not telling anyone I know our name ideas and then we will just announce the name when she is born - hopefully that way people will keep their mouths shut! And by the way I think Roxas as an awesome name!


----------



## Sini

Cant please everyone and to be frank its yourself and your partners choice and whatever you choose - someone will dislike it. Me and OH havent told anyone our ideas and we will just pick what we fancy, regardless what family say etc. None of their business. Dont let other peoples opinions put you off!


----------



## poppy666

I had it with all my boys when naming them.. more with my2nd son Gage, but Gage is 19yrs and everyone loves his name always gets commented on it. Just ignore the negative its your child not theirs.


----------



## Dantes Mom

I think its awesome my sons name is Dante my mom hated it from when i was pregnant and still hates it now but she has no choice but to call him that lol. I have told everyone what the baby will be called (Roman) and they all hate that too but as i say to them i wasnt asking your opinion im just telling you. At the end of the day they arent gna call him anything else lol. I love the name Roxas its soo different :D xx


----------



## Tanikit

Both my daughters have unique names (Laurana and Kirima) and we also heard all sorts of negative comments before they were born but once the children arrived everyone just takes on the name and that is who they are and the name suits them - I think after they are born it becomes easier with unique names as no one can associate the name with someone they know (and possibly dislike). I just ignored everyone and told them they'd get used to it.


----------



## mattison

Dantes Mom said:


> I have told everyone what the baby will be called (Roman) and they all hate that too but as i say to them i wasnt asking your opinion im just telling you.

Had to comment because we LOVE Roman, too, and nobody else does! Everyone says things so now we are just keeping it quiet and if we are lucky enough for another little boy, that will be his name.

OP, I like Roxas very much, such a cool name! I'd use it and not worry about anyone else :flower:


----------



## newmommy23

my daughter's name is "mollymaia" which if you have seen gundam wing it is a variation of that but with other meaning, but still, we get a lot of odd looks since her name is unique or "weird". to be honest I just ignore it, they can name their children whatever they want and I've done the same :flower:


----------



## Nathyrra

I'd admire anyone that has the guts to think outside the box with their childrens names. I have such a generic name and I always give my mam stick about it lmao. I wish I was called something unique.

I go by the philosophy of every name was made up once. Every. single. one. They didn't just poof out of thin air all common and meaningful. So call your wee boy the name that you both love. There's not a single name on the planet that everybody likes. x


----------



## proudmummy

My sons names is Devon. Not everyone likes it but I love it and it really suits him. Call your lo whatever you like. X


----------



## BradysMum

My sons have fairly common names, but my family all hate Bradys name. It took us so long to come up with his name and the negative comments were not welcomed. With Jake and this baby, we are keeping it to ourselves until the baby is born. I only talk to BILs wife now about baby names, as I know like the ladies on here, she won't judge whatever. 

I say go for Roxas Reid, its a very cool name and he is your baby. When your boss has her own baby, she can call it what she wants.


----------



## Inoue

Its difficult when you want to name a baby something that isnt the 'norm'. Me and hubby have a fondness for Tokyo/Japan (went there on honeymoon and its never been out of our minds since) and are also avid gamers the same. 

The English backdrop names we have are:
Girl = Isabella
Boy = Harrison

The Japanese names we have:
Girl = Raimi (star ocean game uses it but we've heard of it before)
Aerith (love FFVII)
Ayame (not from game/anime as far as i know)

Boy = Kaimon (not from a game/anime as far as i know)

Think i may have to use the English names as part of the tradition but a part of me wants to break free from the same as everyone elce. Whats other people's opinion? :shrug:


Ps: Was the name Roxas from Kingdom Hearts? Just interested :haha: :blush:


----------



## TillyMoo

I like the names you've picked for your son. But then it doesn't really matter what I like or what anyone else likes... it's what YOU like that counts.

Learn to enjoy those reactions. Every time you get a reaction, smile & think to yourself "I named him that because I love him"

:flower:


----------



## MrsStutler

Thanks for all the help and advice!:flower: I feel much better now knowing I'm not the only one who has had her baby name scoffed at. The whole family loves it now that they have had time to get used to it and say it often enough. My mother told me about a family friend of ours who was absurdly rude about it, she said Roxas sounds like a dogs name! I'm glad I wasn't there or else I may not have been very nice:haha:

Inoue- Yes the name is from Kingdom Hearts:blush: I don't tell too many people that though or else we get the really weird looks!:haha:


----------



## Inoue

Love Kingdom hearts, Square-Enix have always come up with brilliant names for there characters, my list would be endless if i had it my way! :haha:. It seems a shame not to use them so good on you for using it - we also love Sora from KH but i dont know if i could name a boy that as i find it abit _too_ unisex. 

Think this battle in my head will be ongoing untill labour, i hope i can make my mind up soon :winkwink:


----------



## dt1234565

I like it!!!

Thing is, a lot of people have opinions on names, but once baby had that name, in 6 months no-one can imagine them with any other!

Go for it, and stop telling people, you have chosen a name you love, thats YOUR choice!

xxx


----------



## WhimsyBug

proudmummy said:
 

> My sons names is Devon. Not everyone likes it but I love it and it really suits him. Call your lo whatever you like. X

I had to comment, my name is Devon and I personally love it and wouldn't change it for the world. I always get comments from people older then me how my parents chose such a lovely name for me. From people younger then me it's always "Isn't that a boys name?" 

It's the same with my sisters, my older sister her name is Morgan and my younger sister is Tristyn. It's always the same the older folks are always on about how lovely the names are the younger folk it's always "Isn't that a boys name."


----------



## JustLurking

You have to seriously think about if you're comfortable with naming your baby something a lot of people dislike, and if you think he'll be ok with getting comments when he's older as well. If the answer is yes, then simply tell them it's set in stone and you aren't going to be reconsidering, so there's no point in saying anything. At the end of the day it is your choice.


----------



## Nathyrra

Inoue said:


> Its difficult when you want to name a baby something that isnt the 'norm'. Me and hubby have a fondness for Tokyo/Japan (went there on honeymoon and its never been out of our minds since) and are also avid gamers the same.
> 
> The English backdrop names we have are:
> Girl = Isabella
> Boy = Harrison
> 
> The Japanese names we have:
> Girl = Raimi (star ocean game uses it but we've heard of it before)
> Aerith (love FFVII)
> Ayame (not from game/anime as far as i know)
> 
> Boy = Kaimon (not from a game/anime as far as i know)
> 
> Think i may have to use the English names as part of the tradition but a part of me wants to break free from the same as everyone elce. Whats other people's opinion? :shrug:
> 
> 
> Ps: Was the name Roxas from Kingdom Hearts? Just interested :haha: :blush:

Love Japanese names too, me and hubby are big anime and gaming fans. We might have chose Aeryn for a girl. A sort of homage to Aerith from FF7 but with a western feel. If you fancy adding that one, we're having a boy lol. x


----------



## Sugarbaby

Roxas Reid is gorgeous - unique but strong. Definitely stick with what you love, he's your baby!

Almost everyone I've told about my LO's name has screwed up their face or made it pretty obvious they don't like it. It made me start to second guess my choice, but at the end of the day I love 'Aria', and the meaning behind it, so I've just stopped telling people!


----------



## Inoue

Nathyrra said:


> Love Japanese names too, me and hubby are big anime and gaming fans. We might have chose Aeryn for a girl. A sort of homage to Aerith from FF7 but with a western feel. If you fancy adding that one, we're having a boy lol. x

Thats a lovely name! I'll put it to DH when he's home. Thankyou and congrats on the news on that your having a baby boy! :hugs:

Im still pondering over everything, if i feel that i just cant use them Japanese names for my baby's first name then i may just put them in as middle names - although the temptation would be there to call them that when at home which would cause the poor kid to be confused :haha:. I need to grow a set and not care what people think, dont know why it bothers me when im a nurse and have heard some very, very ... 'unique' names which dont even compare to the names im thinking, lol. 

It is hard though to keep names from parents isnt it?! My mum is constantly at me for new names and wants to know the exact name im going to choose, nightmare! :dohh:

Its nice to know im not the only one with these doubts and to read posts where its already set in stone is great - Thanks! xx


----------



## lindc

Yeah, I would just pretend like you didn't hear them. People have all sorts of comments to make towards pregnant women. They think that it's ok to comment on your choice of name, the size of your belly, etc. Ultimately, their opinions don't matter. I like the name that you chose.

I got all sorts of negative comments about my first baby's name--Amalia. So, this time around, I'm keeping it a secret from friends and family :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerlily01

Beats me, but I think I'd just tell people I'm not interested in their input. My SIL is a teacher, and has a negative association with every name, it seems! I think I'll just have to ask her not to talk about names in front of me when the time comes! I won't be announcing the name I pick to anyone I know ahead of time.


----------



## MummyTinks

I think Roxas is seriously handsome! I would just kindly tell anyone with negative opinions that it is you carrying the baby, you who has dealt with the sickness and tiredness and all the other joys of pregnancy and you who will give birth to the baby and deal with the sleep deprivation etc.. so youll name the baby exactly what you want to call him! 

Its not as if youre choosing something ridiculous like screwdriver or monkeypants :haha: or something offensive so its down to you!


----------



## chachacha

I've learned to keep my mouth shut when people ask about baby names. If we have a girl I want something unusual like Isadora or Lorelai. The faces that people pull! Oh and it's always followed by 'helpful' suggestions of baby names which are usually boring as hell! Oh and I really liked Zelda for a girl, but got the whole 'ooh isn't that a video game' thing too much and I got bored of explaining that it's also an awesome 20s name!


----------



## MrsStutler

MummyTinks said:


> I think Roxas is seriously handsome! I would just kindly tell anyone with negative opinions that it is you carrying the baby, you who has dealt with the sickness and tiredness and all the other joys of pregnancy and you who will give birth to the baby and deal with the sleep deprivation etc.. so youll name the baby exactly what you want to call him!
> 
> Its not as if youre choosing something ridiculous like screwdriver or monkeypants :haha: or something offensive so its down to you!

:rofl::rofl: I'm going to start telling everybody his name is Monkeypants!:haha: Roxas won't sound so "weird" then!


----------



## Chasesmommy

I had a similar problem with my MIL...I told her I wanted to name the baby Chase if it was a boy and that if it was a girl I would still name her Chase...she FLIPPED. She HATES the name because she has a nephew who has the same name and "isn't very smart". 

I've come to the conclusion that I will never share my baby's name with anyone until AFTER it is on his birth certificate. People will change your mind with their negative comments and then you'll end up with something you don't like. No one really understands how attached a mother becomes to just a name. 

AND everyone has unique baby names these days! Older people always like to throw in the ol' "he/she will get made fun of!" but lets face it: people name their children some crazy things these days and none of those kids get made fun of! I'm glad my child will grow up in an open generation where not everyone is named Bob, Josh, Anne, Sarah, and Jessica. (not that there are anything wrong with those names either!)


----------



## lovely_lady

I love unique names! If you have a name that you really like, don't change it just because of what people say. If you compromise, you will never be satisfied with the name you just settled with. My husband wants to name our son Buck Wyatt, which my sister sounds like Be Quiet. His family just picks at him because it is such an odd name, but idc we have already decided. I love the name Charleigh for a girl. People are getting used to it, but when I say the middle name Elle, they freak out like im going to ruin my childs life. Don't settle with a common name for other people. Do what you like!


----------



## riveragolden

I appreciate your choice of picking the name Roxas Reid...It is something unique and good...Glad to know that it is a name of video game...Well the name should be unique and different so that everyone like it...


----------



## j3ss

hahaha, I call my husband monkeypants all the time. :)

I think the best thing is not keep the name a secret until the baby is born. Then it's finalized and people won't try to change your mind because it's settled. 

I like the name! Unique is better. :)


----------



## ellebelle

Don't tell anyone else.
I think it is super cool, don't let anyone change your mind!


----------



## aidensxmomma

I love your name choice!

My OH actually suggested Riku for a boy since he's a gamer and Kingdom Hearts is about the only game I actually enjoy watching him play. :haha: I think if we ever have another boy, I may just have to bring up Roxas. :thumbup:

We have gotten a lot of comments from people about our name choice (Seraphina) and it does sometimes make me second guess our choice. But we love the name and think it will suit our daughter well, so we just tell everyone to shut their mouths.


----------



## sailorgirl1

I love Sailor/Saylor for a girl but have had so many negative comments it's put me off but I LOVE it! I have decided that no matter what the name is someone will have some opinion on it that you don't want to hear. I still don't have the confidence to use Saylor but I wish I did! xx


----------

